# My makeup collection! Picture heavy!



## Luna Selene (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi everyone!

I've been using MAC for just about a year now (I first got into makeup in general with the Culturebloom collection!) and I figured that since it's near to being the one year anniversary of the obsession, I might as well take some collection pictures! Most of this was obtained at MAC freestanding stores and counters in Chicago and St. Louis, Sephora stores in Chicago and St. Louis, one CCO trip, and lj and specktra sales.

So without further ado...







All of my eyeshadows. The quads next to the 15 pan palettes are MAC released quads, and the other two are quads I put together myself for convenience purposes.






Closeup of the quads. The two on the right I put together myself, as they're easier to pack for when I go to science fiction and Japanese anime conventions and require basic makeup schemes for costuming.






All of my pigments! I have a small pigment collection, sadly. I'd like to try some different colors soon.






All the rest of my eye stuff!






All of my face makeup, as well as blushes.






Lipsticks, as well as the one lipglass which made it in. Sneaky lipglass.






The rest of the lip stuff!






All of my brushes.






The three perfumes I own. I've never been huge on fragrances.






Where it all lives! Or rather, what I recieved for my 20th birthday back in August. I might need another for my 21st. XD






Closed traincase and my brush bag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everything I pretty much use is in the pictures. The only things I didn't really bother to take pictures of are most of my backups and stuff I plan on selling soon.

I hardly think of this as a complete collection, so if you have any recs on what you think my collection might be missing, please don't hesitate to comment! I wear NC20 Studio Fix Fluid foundation and I've got light brown hair with golden highlights and brown eyes. 

I'll try to keep this updated as I acquire more products.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 14, 2007)

thats such an awesome collection! shut up about the "little" pigment collection...i wish i had all the pigments you have!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 15, 2007)

You have some great stuff!!


----------



## geeko (Jan 15, 2007)

awesome stuff u've got there.


----------



## medusalox (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice collection! What is that lipstick on the top row, all the way to the right? I want it!


----------



## Luna Selene (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *medusalox* 

 
_Nice collection! What is that lipstick on the top row, all the way to the right? I want it!_

 
Hey there! That lipstick is Casanova, from the Red Lips holiday collection this past year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It was probably my favorite part of the holiday sets. MAC really needs to release it again in a Color Story or something!


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 

 
_shut up about the "little" pigment collection...i wish i had all the pigments you have! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 very nice collection!


----------



## medusalox (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luna Selene* 

 
_Hey there! That lipstick is Casanova, from the Red Lips holiday collection this past year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It was probably my favorite part of the holiday sets. MAC really needs to release it again in a Color Story or something!_

 
OMG, I just had to fall in love with one that isn't easy to find. *dies* Thank you!


----------



## n_c (Jan 15, 2007)

You have great stuff...nice collection.


----------



## juli (Jan 15, 2007)

Awesome stuff u got there! I really like the eye pallets!


----------



## Kim. (Jan 15, 2007)

Really nice collection!! What are those two NARS blushes names? They're so pretty.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 30, 2007)

Great collection!  Lots of good stuff there.


----------



## mistella (Feb 1, 2007)

You have a lot of stuff! nice collection


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 14, 2007)

Damn girl looking ur piggies is making me drool...i love this...wonderful collection esp ur brushes...


----------



## liv (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow, that's a HUGE collection, esp. considering you got it al within a year.  Hopefully my MAC collection will look like that someday. =]


----------



## dreaeluna (Feb 27, 2007)

off topic but is Luna Selene your name? My daughter is Selena Luna! 

So beautiful! Lovely collection i am working toward getting as many pallette's as you!


----------



## lilviolingrrl (Mar 2, 2007)

I LOLed at the sneaky lipglass!!! 

Very nice collection!


----------



## charismaticlime (Mar 6, 2007)

great collection


----------



## kalice (Mar 13, 2007)

hahaha! I <3 that sneaky lipglass! It has my support to be as sneaky as it wants!


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 13, 2007)

how did you manage to put ur colours into palettes???

IMPRESSIVE collection btw


----------



## candynipples (Sep 22, 2007)

ooooo i LOVE your palettes..i have a couple quads but 1 day i'll buy a 15


----------



## StArCaNdY (Sep 22, 2007)

Nice collection! You have wayyy more stuff than me!


----------



## alien21xx (Sep 23, 2007)

I want to own everything you have. LOL! Seriously, that is some awesome MAC collection!


----------



## starangel2383 (Sep 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *medusalox* 

 
_OMG, I just had to fall in love with one that isn't easy to find. *dies* Thank you!_

 

i just purchased last year's holiday red lips set with that casanova lipstick in it along with Dubonnet and a lipgloss that i forgot the name too. i purchased it at the CCO that is about 45 minutes away from me. if there is a CCO near you, check there.


----------



## Hilly (Sep 23, 2007)

lovely stuff!


----------



## Miss_M (Sep 23, 2007)

You have a great collection !!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 23, 2007)

Fantastic Collection!!


----------



## slepre (Oct 30, 2008)

where did you get all those brushes with the black handles that had their descriptions on them?


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 14, 2008)

i love ur collection, nice


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 2, 2008)

great collection!


----------

